# Rapfen sauber filetieren  & Parasiten



## Wuuurz (16. August 2021)

Guten Abend,
ich feiere heute meine Einstand bei Euch mit diesem Kollegen der mir heut morgen, 11:00, am Rhein auf eine Zander-Grundmontage gegangen ist.
Knappe 70 cm und dreinhalb kg.







Hab davon eine Ceviche gemacht, dazu später mehr, und bin grandios am Filetieren gescheitert. Obwohl ich Lachse & Thunfische schon filetiert habe, kam da nur Gulasch rum. Und beim Zerschneiden waren immer noch 1.000 Gräten drin die ich mit der Pinzette auch nicht rausgekriegt habe ohne das Fleisch zu zerfetzten.

*1. Frage:*
Gibt es spezielle Videos, PDFs, etc. wie man die Gräten die nach dem Filetieren noch da sind, rausbekommt, speziell beim Rapfen?
Hoffe da sehr auf Eure Hilfe. Dass man den auch durch den Wolf drehen kann,  weiss ich. Aber Fischfrikadellen mag ich nicht so sehr gern.

*2. Frage:*
Hab wie oben geschrieben Ceviche vom Rapfen gemacht – und dann weggeworfen; aus zwei Gründen: hatte nicht auf Parasiten kontrolliert und war halt Rheinfisch. Die Handlungempfehlung lautet ja nur einen Fisch aus dem Rhein welcher über 50cm ist zu essen. Haltet ihr euch daran?
Ist man »parasitensicher« wenn man vorher durchfriert? Durchgegarter Fisch ist nämlich nicht so meins…


----------



## tomxxxtom (16. August 2021)

Ik war mal im Winter auf Zander unterwegs, nix gefangen aber durchgefroren. Bin auf jeden Fall "parasitensicher".


----------



## otterstätter (17. August 2021)

Rapfen hat die meisten Gräten und ein ziemlich weiches Fleisch. Deswegen wird, falls er mitgenommen wird meistens Frikadellen draus gemacht. 
Mach das nächste mal ein schönes Bild mit dem Fisch und setz ihn zurück.


----------



## Wuuurz (17. August 2021)

Jo, danke Ihr zwei. Hilft leider beides recht wenig.


----------



## otterstätter (17. August 2021)

Okay da du meinen Ratschlag durch die Blumen nicht verstanden hast :

Rapfen werden nicht gefuttert. 

Ausnahme du kommst weiter östlich als Warschau oder deine Frau kommt aus französisch Indochina. 

( Übersetzung : mein russischer Arbeitskollege ist sie mit den Gräten weil er es seit kindertagen so gelernt hat und die thailändische frau meines kumpels verwandelt alles was gott erschaffen hat in Essen.)


----------



## Salt (17. August 2021)

Rapfen sind anatomisch wie Brassen o. Plötzen, also weiches Fleisch, voller Gräten. 
Das sind so ziemlich die letzten Fische wo ich ans filetieren oder gar "roh" essen denken würde.

Geräuchert sind die aber ganz ok bis echt lecker...


----------



## otterstätter (17. August 2021)

Salt schrieb:


> . Plötzen,


Rotaugen sind super. Gebacken einfach klasse.


----------



## Rheinspezie (17. August 2021)

Rapfen aus dem Rhein .... essen ....  (  )

R.S.

P.S: Was meinst Du, warum dieser Fisch weder im Handel, noch im Restaurant auftaucht - es praktisch kaum Rezepte gibt und der Bestand so hoch ist?


----------



## u-see fischer (17. August 2021)

Wuuurz schrieb:


> *2. Frage:*
> Hab wie oben geschrieben Ceviche vom Rapfen gemacht – und dann weggeworfen; aus zwei Gründen: hatte nicht auf Parasiten kontrolliert und war halt Rheinfisch. Die Handlungempfehlung lautet ja nur einen Fisch aus dem Rhein welcher über 50cm ist zu essen. Haltet ihr euch daran?
> Ist man »parasitensicher« wenn man vorher durchfriert? Durchgegarter Fisch ist nämlich nicht so meins…



Habe noch keinen Rheinfisch (Ausnahme Aal mit Schwimmblasennematoden) der mit irgendwelchen Parasiten befallen war. Habe im Rhein auch noch keinen Fisch mit Fischbandwurm gefangen, kann mir aber vorstellen das diese vorhanden sein können, dafür wird wohl auch der Kormoran sorgen.

Frosten sollte jedoch alle Fischparasiten abtöten.

Zur Verwertung hast du ja schon einige Tipps hier bekommen. Fleisch ist sehr weich, und um die Gräten herum kann man nicht filetieren. Geräuchert soll Rapfen einigermaßen gehen, selber probiert habe ich das jedoch noch nicht.


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. August 2021)

ich bin ja bekannt dafür, dass ich aus fast jedem Fisch was Leckeres zaubern kann,
aber Rapfen ? da bin selbst ich überfordert, außer stark überwürzte Frikadellen.
Lass sie wieder schwimmen, Rapfen ist wirklich kein Genuß ,


----------



## u-see fischer (17. August 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ich bin ja bekannt dafür, dass ich aus fast jedem Fisch was Leckeres zaubern kann,
> aber Rapfen ? da bin selbst ich überfordert, außer stark überwürzte Frikadellen.
> Lass sie wieder schwimmen, Rapfen ist wirklich kein Genuß ,


So schaut das eigentlich aus. 
Meine Frau kommt aus Thailand, sie liebt Brassen, Rotaugen, Barben usw. Als ich ihr mal einen Rapfen mitgebracht habe, hat sie anschließend gesagt: "So einen brauchst du nicht mehr mitzubringen." Nicht wegen der Gräten sondern wegen dem Fleisch und Geschmack. Thailändisches Essen ist eigentlich permanent überwürzt.


----------



## Wuuurz (17. August 2021)

Vielen vielen Dank, lieber u-see fischer, daß du dich um die Beantwortung meiner Frage gekümmert hast. Finds ein bisschen schade daß nur einer von zehn Beiträgen was mit dem gefragten Thema zu tun hatte.


----------

